# NFAA 3d scoring???



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

My brother and my wife and I went to a 3d shoot and found out after we arrived that it was marked yards. The scoring was 11-10-8 for super kill-kill-body. What is the format of this scoring? It seemed a little too easy as if maybe a pro could clean the course. We shot two arrows apiece at 30 targets from 20 yards to one at 101 yards. I shot a 638 out of 660 and I felt out of my groove virtually all day. I am thinking maybe nfaa doesn't use the whole kill area to score a 10 because when you know the yardage it is too easy. Input?


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

You sure it's not 11-10-8-5-0 scoring?


----------



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

No I made sure of the scoring which was shown on a target at the sign in booth.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

That is not NFAA scoring.


----------



## Ridley75 (Apr 23, 2010)

Too easy? Well not one pro cleaned Redding with that exact same scoring format.


----------



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

So what is NFAA 3d scoring format?


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Center 12, 10, 8, 5. The center 12 is not always counted in local shoots.


----------



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

Makes much more sense than scoring an 8 for a body hit. Is the kill area then normally scored as the 8?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Scoring that you are describing is similar to the scoring used for a Marked 3D like the Redding (Western Trail) tournament out in CA which is also the NFAA Marked 3D championship. The Redding tournament, and several similar events held out on the west coast, has an orange dot inside a circle drawn on the 3D targets (made by the Critter Factory). Scoring goes 11 for the orange dot, 10 for inside the circle but not in the dot and then 8 for the rest of the animal. 2 arrows/target, possible 22 per target. Number of targets can vary, Redding for example shoots 70 targets spread out over a 3-day tournament. 

I have seen local marked 3D events use a similar scoring format translated onto McKenzie or Rhinehart targets where they score the "traditional" 11 or 12-ring in the middle of the 3D kill as the 11, then 10 for the rest of the 3D scoring area out to the vitals (normally encompasses the 3D 10 and 8-ring values) and 8 for the rest of the body (3D = 5). Sounds like this is what your local club may have set up for their marked 3D. Loosely follows NFAA marked 3D scoring rules, but sounds like an aiming dot (11-ring) was not provided.

>>------>


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

You shot a safari on 3D animals.


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

Does anyone know what scoring system was used for the Unmarked 3-d Nationals in Yankton this past weekend? How many animals each day also?


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

not sure but from looking at the scores I would say 35 targets each day for 2 days. Scoring 10 8 5


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

I know it could not have been 35 targets 10-8-5-0 by looking at the scores in my division I know those top guys didnt drop 50 points 1 day then only a few less then that the next. They shoot to well for that.

I would be cool to know the format if anyone on here shot it.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

They used center 12's, 10, 8, 5, scoring and I'm pretty sure they shot 30 targets each day. The first day was very windy. 35-40 mph sustained winds with gusts in the 50's. The Classic was no piece of cake either.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> They used center 12's, 10, 8, 5, scoring and I'm pretty sure they shot 30 targets each day. The first day was very windy. 35-40 mph sustained winds with gusts in the 50's. The Classic was no piece of cake either.


That is correct, center 12, 10, 8, 5, 0 and 30 targets each day. Yes on the wind on Saturday!!!!!!


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

Great, Thanks guys!


----------



## hunter111 (Mar 5, 2003)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> They used center 12's, 10, 8, 5, scoring and I'm pretty sure they shot 30 targets each day. The first day was very windy. 35-40 mph sustained winds with gusts in the 50's. The Classic was no piece of cake either.


That was no wind.... It was a darn tornado/huricane...


----------

